# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Ποιό κλουβί είναι καλύτερο κατά την γνώμη σας?

## -Vasia1997-

Εδω και 2 μερες συζητησα με τον παππου και αφου βλεπουμε οτι γεννανε τα   lovebird μου να παρουμε ενα μεγαλο κλουβι για να τα βαλουμε ολα  μεσα.Εγω  ομως θελω να ασχοληθω και με αλλα ειδη οποτε εψαχνα για μια  τριοροφη  ζευγαρωστρα.Στην αρχη εψαχνα μια παρομοια με αυτη εδω  που εψτιαξε ο mitsman μονο που  θα ειχε 3 οροφους και οπως εχει και εδω θα μπορουσαν να πανε εως 4  κλουβια σε 1 οροφο)


 .Στην αρχη σκεφτηκαμε να καλεσουμε εργολαβο για να μας φτιαξει κατι   παρομοιο.Δηλαδη υψος 2.05 χ 2.30 πλατος χ 90 βαθος(μεχρι τοσο χωραει)  αλλα σκεφτηκα οτι θα  ειναι δυσκολο να φτιαχτει κατι τετοιο και ετσι απο  χθες ψαχνω στο  ιντερνετ 3οροφες ζευγαρωστρες αλλα βρισω μονο με 1  χωρισμα(δηλαδη ο ενας  οροφος μπορει να γινει 2 κλουβια ενω εγω θα ηθελα  να μπορει να γινεται  και 4).Εαν εχει βρει κανεις κατι παρομοιο με αυτο  που θελω ας μου  στειλει ενα μηνυμα

 Τελος παντων εγω βρηκα τωρα μερικες στις οποιες καμοια δεν εχει ολα οσα θελω αλλα τι να κανουμε :


 1)δεν ξερω ουτε διαστασεις ουτε τιμη αλλα απο οτι βλεπω για να χωραει   ενα ζευγαρι lovebird εκει περα θα χρειαστουν ενα οροφο επειδη ειναι   μικρα τα κλουβια απο οτι βλεπω.Εαν ξερει κανεις τιμη η διαστασεις η   ακομα την εχει ας γραψει εδω ωστε να δουμε ολοι και να μας πει και   σχολια

 2)εδω δεν φαινεται και πολυ καλα.Αυτη εχει διαστασεις   60χ26χ34cm4ΤΕΜΑΧΙΑ.Συγγνωμη που γραφω Με κεΦΑΛΑΙΑ αλλα τρελαθηκε ο   υπολογιστης ΜΟΥ και γραφει τωρα συνεχεια κεφαλαια.Οποιος μπορει ας τα   κανει μικρα τα γραμματα.Και εδω εχει το ιδιο προβλημα οτι τα κλουβια σε   καθε οροφο θα χωρανε μονο 1 ζευγαρι lovebirds.Εαν θελετε να το δειτε σε   μεγαλη εικονα μπειτε σε αυτο το λινκ 
http://www.goldenchampion.gr/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=vmj_es    tore.tpl&product_id=1327&category_id=143&option=co    m_virtuemart&Itemid=55http%3A%2F%2Fwww.goldenchamp    ion.gr%2Findex.php%3Fpage&flypage=vmj_estore.tpl&p    roduct_id=1327&category_id=143&option=com_virtuema    rt&Itemid=55&vmcchk=1&Itemid=55


 3)εδω τα κλουβια νομιζω οτι ειναι καλα για να μεινει και ενα ζευγαρι lovebird στο καθε χωρισμα.*(68.5χ34χ126cm) .Η τιμη της ειναι 120 ευρο.Εαν την εχει καποιος ας μας πει γνωμες*

 και 4)Aποτελειται απο 3 κλουβες με χωρισμα*(89χ44χ45cm η καθε κλουβα).* Συνολο *(98χ44χ205cm*).Αυτη ειναι σιγουρα μεγαλυτερη απο ολες τις αλλες αλλα κανει 400 ευρο.Και εδω γνωμες εαν την εχει κανεις


 Ποια νομιζετε οτι ειναι η καλυτερη.Εγω νομιζω η 3 εσεις?Επισης εαν εχει   βρει κανεις κατι παρομοιο με αυτο που ζηταω ας το βαλει εδω.Να πω οτι   δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα παρω αλλα αν ειναι να παρω να ειμαι ετοιμη 						

Επισης βρηκα μια κλουβοτεχνικη πολυ κοντα στο σπιτι μου και εστειλα ενα  μηνυμα εαν γινετε να φτιαξει κατι παρομοιο με τις παραατω εικονες και  εαν ναι ποσο θα μου παει.Εσεις τι λετε ειναι καλο κατι τετοιο?Δηλαδη να  χωραει εως 12 ζευγαρια?(οι εικονες δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερες)


και





Αλλα αλλαξα γνωμη για τις διαστασεις αφου δεν θα με διευκολυναν σε 170υψοςΧ220πλΧ65βαθος
Περιμενω γνωμες,ιδεες και συμβουλες  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις που αυτο θα εκανα αν ξαναεπαιρνα κατι ειναι να παρεις την ζευγαρωστρα της αρσκειας σου και να τις στησεις σε ραφια με ντεξιον..... εγω αυτο σκοπευω να κανω για του χρόνου!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εγω δεν καταλαβα τι τις θελεις 12 ζευγαρωστρες...

Θα ασχοληθεις επαγγελματικα με εκτροφη???

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Ναι ειναι καλο αυτο.Καλα ετσι οπως το παω ετσι το βλεπω  :Stick Out Tongue:  .Κοιτα εφοσον εχω ηδη 2 ζευγαρια lovebird + θα παρω αλλα 3 ζευγαρια (1 παρροτλετ,1καναρινια,1 μαλλον ζεβρακια) + οτι λογικα θα πεισω τους δικους μου να παρω 1 ζευγαρι για το μπατζυ μου συνολο θα εχω 6 ζευγαρια.Προτιμω να αγορασω μια μεγαλη κλουβα και να τα εχω ολα εκει μεσα παρα να εχω 4-5 διαφορετικα κλουβια.Βεβαια αυτο θα γινει εαν καταφερω να κανω ενα πραγμα αλλιως δεν θα αγορασω κλουβα.Βλεπω οτι με ενδιαφερουν τα πτηνα και δεν θα ειχα προβλημα να ασχολειθω μαζι τους.Για τα lovebird και για τα budgie πιστευω οτι ξερω πολλα πραγματα και θεωρια+πραξη ενω σε ολα τα αλλα μονο θεωρεια αλλα με τον καιρο θα μαθω

----------


## mitsman

Βασια μου δεν θελω ουτε να σε απογοητεύσω ουτε να το παιξω εξυπνος ουτε τιποτα.... γιατι δεν ειμαι προπάντων!!!!!

Αν θες ακου μια συμβουλη απο εμενα.... αυτα που λες, απλα δεν γινονται!!!
αν θες να κανεις κατι πιο σωστα και πιο προσεγμενα και να ξεχωρισεις με αυτο..... συγκεντρώσου με ΜΙΑ ρατσα.... για παραδειγμα lovebirds....
η καναρινια συγκεκριμενη ρατσα...  η οτιδηποτε αλλο!

πρωτον σε ενα κλουβι ολα μαζι δεν θα συμβιώνουν αρμονικα εκτος και αν ειναι ολοκληρο σπιτι......
φτιαξε 3-4 ομορφα ζευγάρια lovebirds αφου αυτα ειναι που σου αρεσουν και ξεχώρισε στο ειδος σου....


Εχω καναρινια, καρδερινες, φλώρια και κοκατιλ.... Σε ΟΛΑ πετυχα αναπαραγωγη και πηγα μια χαρα.... αλλα σε κανενα δεν ανεβηκα επιπεδο.... γιατι οταν ανακατευεσαι με πολλα δεν μπορεις να τα πετυχεις ΟΛΑ!!!

Εμβάθυνε οσο μπορεις σε κατι........

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Ναι καταλαβα ευχαριστω

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Παντως εχω πηρα τωρα μια κλουβοτεχνικη(στη Θεσσαλονικη) και μου λεει οτι αυτο που θελω θα παει λογικα καπου στα 500 ευρο.Η αποστολη τους θα γινει (θα ειναι απο οτι μου ειπανε 2 κλουβες που οταν μου τις φερουνε θα της ενωσω εχω με καποιο συρμα σε 1).Τι λετε αξιζει?Τωρα που μου λες για τα ειδη εχω αρχισει να σκεφτομαι να παρω 2 ακομα ζευγαρια lovebird, σιγουρα 1 ζευγαρι παρροτλετ που αυτο το θελω επειδη τα λατρευω και εαν υπαρξει πιθανοτητα να με αφησουν οι γονεις μου να παρω  1 ζευγαρι κοκατιλ αυτη τη φορα ομως με την αδεια τους

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Με 500 ευρω παιρνεις 15 τετοιες κλουβες


και 5 τετοιες βασεις


και εισαι κατα τη γνωμη μου ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ καλυτερα!!!

Και δεν χρειαζεται να τις παρεις και ολες μαζι αλλα οποτε τις χρειαστεις...

----------


## mitsman

Συμφωνω 100απολυτα με τον Γιωργο!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Και εγω θα συμφωνησω με τον Γιωργο και με τον Δημητρη, Βασια. παρε κλουβες και βασεις αναλογα με το τι χρειαζεσαι καθε χρονια.

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Προς το παρων το αφηνω αυτο με τις κλουβες.Εγω χρονια μπροστα μου για να κανω οτι θελω και σιγουρα δεν θελω την γκρινια των δικων μου οποτε αυτο θα το κανω οταν μεγαλωσω και αλλο  :Happy:

----------

